# Spalding... help!



## Bingo (Feb 7, 2012)

Well my boss just told me I may be working down in Spalding for a few weeks... Anyone ever been?

Need input!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2012)

not the world's most exciting place, but marginally better than Wisbech.

this pub used to be fairly reasonable, but not been there for a few years.

it tends to be bloody cold with the wind blowing straight across the fens from siberia.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me put it like this - Peterborough is the big city if you live in Spalding.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2012)

My grandparents used to live there.

I remember there used to be an annual bed race on the river, which involved using beds as raft to float down the river on.

Ayscoughfee Hall Museum is the only place of interest I remember apart from the cattle market. It has some gardens with some peacocks and shit IIRC.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it Spalding that has the weird Straw Bear festival or is that Sleaford?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Peterborough is the big city if you live in Spalding.


 
Yeah when I stayed in Spalding as a kid, a train ride to Peterborough shopping centre with its glass fronted lift was like the best thing ever.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Is it Spalding that has the weird Straw Bear festival or is that Sleaford?


 
I remember a tulip festival and also some weird shit at Easter with some bloke pretending to be Jesus and carrying a cross through town, and everyone dressed up in Roman shit behaving strangely.


----------



## Bingo (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like its gonna be a bit nippy! Best find myself some cosy digs and hunker down tight


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Sounds like its gonna be a bit nippy! Best find myself some cosy digs and hunker down tight


 
Again, it was a few years ago that I was last there for work (by which time I was based away from Lincolnshire) and think this is where I stayed.



Belushi said:


> Is it Spalding that has the weird Straw Bear festival or is that Sleaford?


 
It would appear to be Whittlesea / Whittlesey (the website uses both spellings.  I can't be bothered to research why it has two spellings, it's bed time...)


----------



## Panasonic (Apr 17, 2012)

A dirty Sauna behind the printers opposite the White Horse pub.
Nice bar called Bentleys.
Usual non shortage of migrant workers.
Plenty of take aways most of them vile.
A night out is best spent 20 miles west at Stamford.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been to Spalding but I'm afraid to say I can't remember a single thing about it.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I remember a tulip festival and also some weird shit at Easter with some bloke pretending to be Jesus and carrying a cross through town, and everyone dressed up in Roman shit behaving strangely.


You sure that wasn't another weekend?


----------

